# MChi's Help Celebrate my Daughters 10th Birthday



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

So my youngest daughter, Ivy, turned 10 yesterday. She had her family party on Sunday (about 15 people)& then yesterday she had 4 friends over for the night. It's always a bit nerve wracking for me because I worry about my dogs (I'd worry even w/o my dogs LMAO!) ...especially Maya since she is new to big crowds, children & elders. But I know in order for her get used to it she needs to experience it. We don't typically have big crowds here unless it is one of our girls birthdays or what not. The rest of my crew barks upon arrival (like most do LOL) but settle w/no problem. Some don't like to be fussed over or patted but they mingle amongst my company w/o issue.

Anyway, Maya did great with the big crowd on Sunday. I did crate her and Matilda (who has big time fear aggression when it comes to people trying to grab at her and/or pick her up) for a bit while I was busy with gifts & cake because my 1 1/2yo nephew was here running around (and he doesn't always follow the rules if you kwim LOL). Maya did bark/jump at a couple people who were showing too much interest in her but all & all did okay. And for those who don't know - Maya's previous owner informed me when we picked her up that her friends would always tease her when they came over. So yeah. :roll:

Here are a few pics from that party....which I didn't get a lot of the pups I'm just seeing but you get the idea. LOL

New gift...hamster! They had to check it out...



















Marley mingling with my sis (and her bf which you can't really see)...










Ivy's Noni gave her this bag & said "you can use it for your dogs if you want" so Ivy had to try it out. haha




















The kid party made me a bit more nervous with Maya. My Chi's are funny...they actually prefer kids over adults! I think we have too many adults coming & going all the time (which drives the pups nuts because they don't have time to warm up. I mean, dont' get me wrong...they do warm up if someone comes for a bit - but they tend to warm up to kids very quickly. Anyway, as I said Maya hasn't been around kids since she left the breeder at 8 weeks old. She tried attacking my 2 daughters for the frist couple weeks we had her but now loves them as much as the rest. She did jump at one girl we had here a few times because the girl 1)despite me telling her to let them come to her, would reach for her & 2)she showed fear which freaks Maya out. If you have a sure hand...Maya totally respects you! If not...it goes the other way. Anyway...here are the photos from THAT part of the party. 

The morning after the sleep over. The pups were so happy to see everyone! (they usually sleep with my girls but I crated them all so they wouldn't be freaked out if someone got up in the middle of the night & what not. Anyway..they were pretty excited - even Maya was going to the girl, she had barked/jumped at the day before, for attention! 

**excuse the blurred faces - since they're not my children I don't feel comfortable not blurring them**






































And finally...I wanted to get a friend shot but Ivy insisted we first get a friend & CHI shot since there were 6 girls & 6 Chi's. LOL Trying to instruct 4 people how to handle 4 of my Chi's wasn't easy...then to get them all looking...I was happy with this result to say the least! haha











Thanks for looking!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

What lovely pictures! Please wish your daughter a happy birthday from me, Pip and Maisie!


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

What did they think of the hamster?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

What a beautiful young lady 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh what cute pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Natti said:


> What lovely pictures! Please wish your daughter a happy birthday from me, Pip and Maisie!


Thank you - I'm letting her read these replies & she's very thankful. 



devo said:


> What did they think of the hamster?


Oh they were very interested & sniffy. LOL She freaked Mari out in bed the first night...I was wondering what she was barking at but upon further inspection she realized there was something weird in a box on Ivy's dresser. haha But other than that they've been fine. 



Jerry'sMom said:


> What a beautiful young lady
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Aww, thanks Therese!! Very pretty...



pam6400 said:


> Oh what cute pictures. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you for the comment!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

What great pics! Ivy looks so pretty.  It looks like she had a great party. My favorite is the pic of Ivy holding Maxie in the bag. So cute! Love that last friend & chi pic too. And the chi's still did their perfect poses. Amazing! haha. 

Happy Birthday, Ivy!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ivy!

Way to go Maya- sounds like you did a good job!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics. 10 years old is such a great age. Still a little girl.  Happy Birthday! The Chi's did awesome!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday to your daughter. Great job Mchis!  Love the pics.


----------



## alittlebitdramatic (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh wow what great pics! Looks like your daughter had a fab birthday! I love love the last pic


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh.....Happy Birthday Ivy  You and my Peyton are very close in age her bday is Aug 24th. and she will be 10 as well. Love all of the pics, and take good care of your little ham ham ccasion7:ccasion7:ccasion7:

Lori


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I love the last shot of all the kids and chi's success!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I love the group shot!! great pic


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy (belated) birthday, Ivy!!
All the pics are great, but that one of the girls.. each with her own chi... is awesome!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'll be sure to have Ivy read her bday comments tomorrow.  She is really enjoying her Hammie & was able to hold her tonight w/o issue. It appears it has a sweet dispossision which is great!

Happy Early bday to Peyton, Lori! Both of our other girls are similar in age too, aren't they? Gabby will be 13 in Jan... (I still hate admitting that! LOL)

The last pic definitely was a lucky capture though especially as sniffy as the Chi's get outside. Plus one of our cats decided to nosey around them which didn't help! I plan to have one printed off for all the girls though....they were so excited to have their pic done with the pups. LOL


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

happy birthday to your darling daughter, thanks for sharing pics had made me smile for the first time today!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

MChis said:


> Thanks everyone! I'll be sure to have Ivy read her bday comments tomorrow.  She is really enjoying her Hammie & was able to hold her tonight w/o issue. It appears it has a sweet dispossision which is great!
> 
> Happy Early bday to Peyton, Lori! Both of our girls are similar in age aren't they? Gabby will be 13 in Jan... (I still hate admitting that! LOL)
> 
> The last pic definitely was a lucky capture though especially as sniffy as the Chi's get outside. Plus one of our cats decided to nosey around them which didn't help! I plan to have one printed off for all the girls though....they were so excited to have their pic done with the pups. LOL


I have a daughter named Gabi (gabrielle) but she is 16. But I have a 10 yr old son and a 13 year old son. haha

Happy Birthday Ivy!!!  Love your name by the way.  I love unusual names!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

great pics. I love the one of them all standing together x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Cheryl, I love unusual names as well.  What are your boys names if you don't mind me asking? And my Gabby is Gabrielle too. I wish I'd spelt her nickname like your Gabi though. LOL Oh well, she is okay with the other spelling.

Thanks to you & Rachel for your replies!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

happy birthday ivy, lovely pics hope ivy had a good time, certainly looked that way


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes... They are both close. I remembered that from our eBay days Hayley just turned 13 this month, and like you is hard to imagine. It just seems like yesterday that I was sewing all of those pretty tiny dresses and pantaloons for them

Lori


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy birthday Ivy!
Great pics!! I like the last one best!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ivy... you and Abi are similar ages (she's 10 in September) i hope you're nicer to your mum than she is to me lol Great pics.. fab party can we come next time please?? lol

Heather fab pics.. i'd be blurring faces too ha ha.. Well done on the pups tho.. i know how hard it is teaching kids not to go grab a dog by the face.. ignoring them is by far the best way as it gets the dogs curiosity growing but kids will be kids :roll: Whats the Hammies name???


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

What beautiful pictures! It looks like a fun time was had by all. I love the last picture... it came out soooo perfectly!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Yes... They are both close. I remembered that from our eBay days Hayley just turned 13 this month, and like you is hard to imagine. It just seems like yesterday that I was sewing all of those pretty tiny dresses and pantaloons for them
> 
> Lori


That's what I thought but working so many nights...my memory is SO bad so I have to double check everything. :daisy: It doesn't seem that long ago at ALL. Though Ivy has taken a new liking to simple shirred dresses so I told her I could handle making her a couple. Of course that would take buying some fabric since I've gotten rid of my stash - plus my aunt has had my machine for months. :roll: But it was good to hear she wanted me to make her something! LOL Gabby on the other hand...not so much. 



Daisydoo said:


> Happy Birthday Ivy... you and Abi are similar ages (she's 10 in September) i hope you're nicer to your mum than she is to me lol Great pics.. fab party can we come next time please?? lol
> 
> Heather fab pics.. i'd be blurring faces too ha ha.. Well done on the pups tho.. i know how hard it is teaching kids not to go grab a dog by the face.. ignoring them is by far the best way as it gets the dogs curiosity growing but kids will be kids :roll: Whats the Hammies name???


You can come any time! hehe And no, unfortunately I don't think Ivy is nicer to me than Abi. Ivy is my horror & she knows it! I don't know if it's good or bad my oldest has been my easiest. I already know I'm in trouble with Ivy. 

I know it's hard for kids to ignore the dogs...especially when they don't have dogs at all or only big ones. They come here & have 6 little monsters running around jumping on them & it's hard to keep track of which one is nice & which one isn't. LOL Oh & the Hammies name is Bella! That was of course after she realized Edward or Jacob wouldn't work because she was female. Bahahahaha.....




JRZL said:


> Happy birthday Ivy!
> Great pics!! I like the last one best!!



Thanks!




tulula's mum said:


> happy birthday ivy, lovely pics hope ivy had a good time, certainly looked that way


Thank you - I think she had a good time. No "drama" amongst her friends which is an accomplishment. Then again she was very selective about who was invited this year. 




~*Jessie*~ said:


> What beautiful pictures! It looks like a fun time was had by all. I love the last picture... it came out soooo perfectly!



Thank you!! I do love that last pic too - definitely my fav! hehe


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

MChis said:


> You can come any time! hehe And no, unfortunately I don't think Ivy is nicer to me than Abi. Ivy is my horror & she knows it! I don't know if it's good or bad my oldest has been my easiest. I already know I'm in trouble with Ivy.
> 
> I know it's hard for kids to ignore the dogs...especially when they don't have dogs at all or only big ones. They come here & have 6 little monsters running around jumping on them & it's hard to keep track of which one is nice & which one isn't. LOL Oh & the Hammies name is Bella! That was of course after she realized Edward or Jacob wouldn't work because she was female. Bahahahaha.....



10 is a horrible age.. im sure they hit puberty earlier than we did!! Abi is my one and only if my doctor would do it id be sterilised.. no more kiddies for me!!! 

Ah bless Hammie.. omg you got a girl!! Dont they have a season every 4 days or something.. My best friend (wifey as i call her) just got a boy hammie.. we have a hammie rescue (lol) not far from us so she popped along and rescued Darcy at 4 weeks old and he's hilarious!! But she said she didnt get a girl coz of her periods and she doesn't want it stinking and getting pmt hahaha (wifey is rather strange lol). Bless her.. i wanna see her running in her ball lol.. i love those balls when you can just let them run around the house!! Although i dunno how she'd like it when these giant dogs try to play with her ball lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> 10 is a horrible age.. im sure they hit puberty earlier than we did!! Abi is my one and only if my doctor would do it id be sterilised.. no more kiddies for me!!!
> 
> Ah bless Hammie.. omg you got a girl!! Dont they have a season every 4 days or something.. My best friend (wifey as i call her) just got a boy hammie.. we have a hammie rescue (lol) not far from us so she popped along and rescued Darcy at 4 weeks old and he's hilarious!! But she said she didnt get a girl coz of her periods and she doesn't want it stinking and getting pmt hahaha (wifey is rather strange lol). Bless her.. i wanna see her running in her ball lol.. i love those balls when you can just let them run around the house!! Although i dunno how she'd like it when these giant dogs try to play with her ball lol


Ivy's always been a peach, honestly. LOL So I've always figured I'd be in trouble during her adolescent years. **sigh** It's going to be a long 8 years I tell ya! haha

Geesh, I don't know about the hamster season thing? My other daughter shares a hamster & they *think* it's a girl but we've never noticed anything. My best friend has a female dward hamster & didn't say anything. I bet you don't even realize they're in season. This particular breed likes solitary but I'll have to keep her & my other daughters seperated FOR SURE because I do NOT want to be tending to baby hamsters! LOL Oh & a ball would be fun. Our other hammie has one...but right now she's on summer vaca with her other owner & she has the ball. We'll have to get one especially for Bella.  I bet the Chi's would be freaked out though! LOL


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

MChis said:


> Cheryl, I love unusual names as well.  What are your boys names if you don't mind me asking? And my Gabby is Gabrielle too. I wish I'd spelt her nickname like your Gabi though. LOL Oh well, she is okay with the other spelling.
> 
> Thanks to you & Rachel for your replies!


my oldest is chase and my youngest is pierce. Do you have problems with people pronouncing gabrielle wrong? so many people say Gabriel and it drives both of us nuts! lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

MChis said:


> Ivy's always been a peach, honestly. LOL So I've always figured I'd be in trouble during her adolescent years. **sigh** It's going to be a long 8 years I tell ya! haha
> 
> Geesh, I don't know about the hamster season thing? My other daughter shares a hamster & they *think* it's a girl but we've never noticed anything. My best friend has a female dward hamster & didn't say anything. I bet you don't even realize they're in season. This particular breed likes solitary but I'll have to keep her & my other daughters seperated FOR SURE because I do NOT want to be tending to baby hamsters! LOL Oh & a ball would be fun. Our other hammie has one...but right now she's on summer vaca with her other owner & she has the ball. We'll have to get one especially for Bella.  I bet the Chi's would be freaked out though! LOL


Lol in 8 years time I lay money we will both be v v v grey lol

Apparently it can smell
According to the wife so I dunno she would be the person to ask but she's in Poland perving over athletic men ATM (why didn't I go??) but i dunno I'm gonna have to look now! The type the wife has is a loner too as they are known for killing each other and their offspring i dunno hammies confuse me dogs seem easier!!

Lol it'd be funny cruel but funny!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

It looks like your daughter had a great birthday! I love the last group photo picture - too cute!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

cherper said:


> my oldest is chase and my youngest is pierce. Do you have problems with people pronouncing gabrielle wrong? so many people say Gabriel and it drives both of us nuts! lol


Those are nice boy names! I've always had a hard time coming up with boys names that I really like...so I'm happy I had girls. LOL We did have Morgan picked out for a boy with my first...named after a friend of my dads who was killed. Then when I was pregnant with Ivy we'd chosen Chad Michael which was what hubby was *supposed* to have been named until his mom pulled a fast on on his dad. LOL I wasn't super crazy about either of the names but could have grown to like them if you kwim. But there is no boy name that I was ever super crazy about. But I do like Chase & Pierce! Oh & YES...my dad being the biggest culprit of calling Gabby "Gabriel". I think it took him 5 years before he got it right! Or maybe he gave up trying & just sticks with Gabby. 




Daisydoo said:


> Lol in 8 years time I lay money we will both be v v v grey lol
> 
> Apparently it can smell
> According to the wife so I dunno she would be the person to ask but she's in Poland perving over athletic men ATM (why didn't I go??) but i dunno I'm gonna have to look now! The type the wife has is a loner too as they are known for killing each other and their offspring i dunno hammies confuse me dogs seem easier!!
> ...



Dogs definitely seem easier! Geesh, never knew Hammies were so complicated! So far this one doesn't smell real bad but then again it's not even been a week. She is very friendly anyway & is letting my daughters hold her & such. Funny little bugger who sleeps on her back & everything. She looks like Maxie...that's why hubby picked her out! LOL I'll add a pic of her little face that I took last night. She's got 2 white spots on her nose that I originally thought was hair loss. Didn't see it until we got her home & I was bummed...but after Ivy held her she pointed out it was just white fur. Phew!




MakNLFi said:


> It looks like your daughter had a great birthday! I love the last group photo picture - too cute!


Thank you!!


And here is Bella....okay, I'll add a few pics. LOL


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I always enjoy seeing your threads and peaking at your pics! I loved the very last one of all the girls and the chis together! *Happy* _be-lated _*Birthday* to your beautiful daughter! <<hugs>>


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww what fantastic pics!!! 

Happy Belated Birthday Ivy!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Gorgeous pics of the chis and the girls - you always take beautiful photos


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

ccasion9: :cheer: ccasion7: A very Happy Belated Birthday to Ivy, the birthday girl! ccasion6: ccasion4: ccasion9:

I swear, you must be the Chi Whisperer! Your dogs ALWAYS look at the camera. All 6!!!! I can't even get 2 of 'em looking at me at the same time! 

Wonderful photos, as usual. :hello1:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday Ivy.
Looked like a fun day all round.
Loved the pics as always Heather. xx


----------

